# honey bee



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

i bought a female honey bee today at doncaster its absolutely stunning but i cant find out anything about them on genetic wizard.i want to breed her eventualy, i have a pied and a pewter and a super pastel orange ghost male in my collection but what will i end up with.i know someone will say i should of looked into this morph before buying it but i fell in love with it.so any help would be greatly apreciated thanks. :blush:


----------



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

A Honey bee is an Orange Ghost Spider so if you breed to a normal then all offspring will be 100% het Orange Ghost including any spiders produced in the clutch.​


----------



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Just read again and see you have a male Super pastel het orange ghost so that would give you Pastels het orange ghost, Bumblebees het orange ghost, Orange ghosts Pastels & Orange ghost bumblebee.​


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

honey bee x SPOG

OG = recessive
spider = codom/dom
pastel = codom


OG x OG = 100% OG so all offspring will be at least OG.

spider x 'not-spider' = 50% spider, 50% not spider

not pastel x super pastel = 100% pastel.



so expected offspring from a honey bee x SPOG is:

50% pastel honey bee (humblebee)
50% pastel orange ghost (POG)


----------



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry, see i read that twice and still thought she had a super pastel het orange ghost not a spog :bash::bash: So ignore my post.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

morphmagic said:


> Sorry, see i read that twice and still thought she had a super pastel het orange ghost not a spog :bash::bash: So ignore my post.


I figured that's what you'd done! :2thumb:


----------

